
Ask HN: Can someone help me find this inventor? - aitanabewa
Hi, I remember reading here about a guy that:
- worked at NASA, probably in the space shuttle, he arrived at the project solving a problem in the newspaper that NASA posted.<p>- he made one of the first WYSIWYG editors, and apple bought it.<p>- he has a blog and post about sailing, he post a lot about Alaska and I remember he has a post about how to calculate tide changes in Alaska.<p>I can&#x27;t seem to find it googling and I lost the blog.<p>If you find it using google, can you please tell me what keywords do you use, my google fu sucks.<p>Thanks in advance, and excuse my poor english.
======
thundermuffin
I believe you're thinking of Paul Lutus. I just searched "apple nasa engineer"
on DuckDuckGo, and his Reddit AMA was #5 and fit perfectly to what you
described.

~~~
aitanabewa
hahaha omg, you're right, thank you so much. I was still trying to find it,
I'm gonna give another try to DuckDuckGo.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
He also hangs out here as lutusp IIRC.

------
rxsel
Is this your life goal? Just curious.

